# Where and what should i invest in?



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

hiya guys, im luckily enough to have around £5k that i would like to do something with. Iv been thinking about investing in stocks and shares, but have never done it and dont know where and what to buy. The sensible thing to do would be to place it into a a savers account, but the interest rates are awfull at the moment, the same with ISA's.

Whats everyone else doing with their money?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I feel the need to open my respsonse with this statement....
"I dont think a car cleaning website is really the place for reliable financial advice"
However if your'e just getting a feel for what Joe Public is doing with thier money.

I've invested in some of the big banks, however that ship may have sailed if you are looking to invest now.

Lloyds wouldnt be a bad bet, if you can get in before the 1st June. They are going to be splitting their stock which looks to be a rather attractive offer at the moment.

Barclays was a good investment a couple of months ago, its gone from 60p a share to £2.90 a share, which has worked out rather well.

other than that, the bulk of my money is in the bank. the interest rate is poor, but its safe.

What you do with it really depends if you can afford to lose £5k, high risk invstments could go either way, low risk wont make you a millionaire anytime soon.

Have you though about investing it in a current property if you own one, like paying for an extension/double glazing? Or maybe using it as a deposit for buying somewhere to live?

How about a nice holiday... first class flights (ok maybe just premium), nice hotel, couple of weeks in the sun....


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> Lloyds wouldnt be a bad bet, if you can get in before the 1st June. They are going to be splitting their stock which looks to be a rather attractive offer at the moment.


any chance of elaborating on this point...sounds interesting!? :thumb:


----------



## Petedotuk (Mar 22, 2009)

I used to have my "rainy day money" in my saving account earning £190pm(before Gordon Brown) then when intrest levels fell I was getting less than £30pm(before Gordon Brown). Moving to Oz soon so I decided to open a bank account there just last week and the intrest on my savings is now 17%. Dont now how much it will get me pm cause I dont know if I'll have to pay tax on it as I'm still in UK.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Firstly i'd say this place is as good as any to get some initial guidance, ther's quite a few people on here who have a fair idea of money matters.

As for your question, it all depends on your attitude to risk, a stocks and shares ISA would be a good idea if you're prepared to accept that's there's a good chance that you could lose money in exchange for greater potential rewards. If you want a guaranteed return then something like a fixed term deposit would be a better bet as they pay higher interest rates but at the cost of having your money locked away for a set period of time.


----------



## muddy911 (Mar 29, 2009)

at the moment mate i would hang onto it, lots of folk going out of work etc


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks for the comments, still unsure on what to do with it though.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Who do you bank with? 

Lloyds TSB could give you what they call a vantage current account that would give you 4% on £5k-£7k.


----------

